# Lathe Dust Hood Origami



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I must give credit to Kevin Neelley of Lenexa, Kansas for the basic idea for my lathe dust hood. He is a member of the Kansas City Woodturners which is a local chapter of the American Association of Woodturners. I found his site during a Google search.
See KEVIN'S work and hood at: http://www.turnedwood.com/tools&jigs.html#StripCut

Prior to cutting any wood I wanted to get an idea of the shape the hood. Using a rough drawing and a few discarded boxes I cut & taped a few designs to accommodate a 12 inch diameter turning for a JET 1220 lathe. The final decision was made between a 30 and 60 degree wall for the hood. I settled on the 60 degree mockup. Another idea incorporated was to have the hood base positioned behind and slightly below the lathe bed for better chip removal and a method to move the hood laterally along the bed. The lateral movement utilizes a “T” track routed into a Maple rail. A metal “T” track could also have been used. I also used a 2 ½” hose, instead of 4”, do to the space restrictions of the Lucite wall I had made prior to this venture. The next few posts show the fabrication and assembly of the fixture. I’m also including the drawings of the parts but I need to put a disclaimer on them because I made some changed along the way and I’m not sure whether or not I incorporated all the modifications made. Because uploaded pictures are never posted in the order that they were uploaded you will need to visualize what came first.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hood Fabrication


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Rail Fabrication


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hood Finished


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hood Operational


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hood & Parts Drawings


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim,

Thank you for one of the best photo tutorials I have seen to date. You did a great job on this and I think it will help many maintain better chip and dust control. I have made it a sticky so that others can more easily review it in the days to come.

Your time and effort is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Jim! Thank you.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

In my limited experience with wood lathes, I find that the chips go toward the operator, more than to the back of the lathe. Do these hoods really work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Jim


Very well made  from square one ...

=======


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> In my limited experience with wood lathes, I find that the chips go toward the operator, more than to the back of the lathe. Do these hoods really work?


Mike I have found that DC's don't do much good for the turning part. What is the life saver as for the DC is sanding dust control. I don't worry that my DC doesn't pick up the chips what I want it to do is collect the dust. I also use a air cleaner that hangs from the ceiling over my lathe.

Jim thanks for the nice tutorial.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

At one time I had a lathe or two and I made a shield and a dust pickup box 

And I think your right most of the chips end up in your lap or on your shirt but the shield did help a lot for me... .


==========




AxlMyk said:


> In my limited experience with wood lathes, I find that the chips go toward the operator, more than to the back of the lathe. Do these hoods really work?


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

That was a great post Jim. Now can you do one for a chop saw?

Nice work!

Regards, Tom


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks guys for the kind words.
Mike, you're right about the chips. Because my shop is in such close proximity to my living quarters I always address dust control with a vengeance. As Bernie said, it's the sanding on a lathe that creates clouds of fine dust. You'll notice in the last pictures I have my filtration unit under the lathe bench. That was a purposeful move. If this dust shute doesn't suck up the dust enough I'll add some thin retractable Lucite sheets to the top & sides to create more of a cave for the suction.
Tom, I have a partial on my CMS. The back Lucite wall was made to protect the patio window behind it. Then I added the side wing. This contains the majority of the chips but to get the dust it would need a top cover and a 4” or larger hose to the DC. Currently it gets very little use so I run the filtration unit to collect the airborne stuff.


----------

